# Wolfenstein: The New Order -&gt; Rüstungsverbesserung stackt nicht



## apollo (9. Juli 2014)

*Wolfenstein: The New Order -> Rüstungsverbesserung stackt nicht*

Hi Freunde!

Ich daddel zur Zeit am neuen Wolfenstein herum, top Spiele nebenbei bemerkt. Habe es nun durch und mache mich nun auf die Suche nach dem Sammelbaren Gedöhns. Seltsam dabei ist jedoch dass ich die Rüstungsverbesserungen nicht auf meine Armor angerechnet bekomme. Ich habe schon einige der Teile gefunden, die Rüssi steigt aber nicht aber nicht über 100. 'Limit erreicht' wird mir angezeigt wenn ich versuche weitere Helme, Westen etc aufzunehmen. Im Menü werden mir die Verbesserungen aber als gefunden markiert. Bei den Gesundheitsverbesserungen funktioniert das einwandfrei. Jemand ne Idee was da los ist...? 

mfg


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2014)

Die Upgrades funktionieren anders - du erhältst einen Bonus auf die Rüstung, die du aufhebst.
Sprich, du bekommst für jeden Rüstungsteil mehr, als normal.

Es gibt jedoch im Assault Tree einen Perk, der dir nen Rüstungsbonus gibt und mit dem du über 100 kommst.


----------



## apollo (9. Juli 2014)

ach schande. jetzt wo du es sagst und ich auch ein weiteres teil gefunden habe, sehe ich es dann auch in den tutorials. Danke dir


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem


----------

